# 1934 Colson



## Valarie (Nov 14, 2007)

I found a girls l934 Colson on Ebay (Item # 120182868462).  Would this bike have had a tank or carrier.  Am also curious about the kickstand.  Would this also be original?  Any help would be appreciated.  Oh yeah, and does the paint design appear to be the original?  Thanks.


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 14, 2007)

kickstand is awesome, the paint does seem to be original but pictures are blurry. The diamond on the down tube seems a little ornate for a house paint job I'd say its prob original and would clean up nice but def not perfect. The tank not too sure possibly though. the rack like this one http://www.nostalgic.net/arc/bicycles/1935 Elgin girls 1.jpg


----------



## JOEL (Nov 15, 2007)

Your bike is not a Colson, it is an Elgin (Sears) brand made by Westfield. The paint certainly appears to be original but only a close inspection will tell for sure. It may have come with a rear drop stand rather than a side stand. You can tell by the wear on the frame and by checking the rear fender for holes where the clip would have been mounted. The early side stand that is on it is from the same period and could possibly have come on it. Tanks were not offered for 34. Could possibly have had a rack, check for paint wear.


----------



## Valarie (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info.  Any idea about the model name and am also interested in the "laced" skirt guards during that time.  Was it just an up and down lacing from fender to hub or were they fancier?  Thought I saw a similar vintage bike with what almost looked like a macrame (knotted) design. that's the best way I know to describe it.  Was always wire used or did they also use, string, rope?


----------



## JOEL (Nov 15, 2007)

The skirt guards can be laced with string. A simple up/down will do or get creative and use different color string to make a pattern.


----------



## donp (Nov 16, 2007)

i have a 41 colson which i've been told is a snap tank model since it has the tanks. it seems to have all of it's original parts except for paint. it has been repainted and i'm just waiting to have the time to restore the seat, but you can see pics of it in this thread;
http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=1314


----------



## Valarie (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm expecting my Elgin soon from ebay.  The person selling the bike said it looked as if the rims had been changed out at one time.  Looking closely at the pictures, it appears the truss rods on the fenders do seem to be bowed out as if to accommodate wider tires?  Does anyone know the correct size rims and tires this bike would need.  If not, is there a way I can tell when the bike arrives?


----------



## J.E (Nov 22, 2007)

tires should be 26x2.125


----------



## Valarie (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks, Didn't want to order new tires and find out they weren't the right size.


----------

